# gravely 8163b clicks when the key is turned



## 81fairmont (Mar 25, 2018)

hi there








i have a gravely 8163b when you turn the key to start it you get one click from the solnoid no crank and trying to test the starter i have a 16 hp b&s motor runs great want to fix it


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum 81fairmont! I assume you have a good battery in there?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the battery is good, and the cable ends are clean, the most common cause of the symptom you describe is failure of the starting solenoid. 

Part #32 on the diagram at the following link:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/grav...aulic-lift-sn-000101-above/electrical-system/


----------



## 81fairmont (Mar 25, 2018)

Tractor Beam said:


> Welcome to the forum 81fairmont! I assume you have a good battery in there?


my battery with a volt meter is showing close ti 13 volts i pulled the starter and cleaned up the 30 plus years of grease and turned it by hand and it seems ruff turning


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Remove the starter. You may have a stuck starter bendix gear or high resistance in the starter. Have you tried to bypass the solenoid? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## 81fairmont (Mar 25, 2018)

Checked all the wire connections and found rust in one and a loose terminal on the negative connection got it running again


----------

